# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Paracord self defense lanyard

## paracordist

I'll be doing a vid on this but for now here's pics. This uses 20' of black and 12' od. The steel bearing is 1.5" & weighs almost 1/2 pound. Sliding adjuster allows anywhere from 18" overall to 34" 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

In my state that is considered a "sap" and requires the same CCW as a pistol.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Nice work.  As a paracord lover myself I can appreciate the time you put into that!   On a side note, the tetherball ropes at school kept breaking on the kids. They were breaking every other day.    So I made up some paracord ropes with the two plait braid and they've yet to break one...year and a half later!  Nice job I enjoy your posts.

----------


## paracordist

thanks rck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Very cool. I wonder if the laws here regulate such a weapon?

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Very cool. I wonder if the laws here regulate such a weapon?


I know NV calls them a slung shot.  The way I look at it is it's a key chain accessory that stays in the pocket until needed.  If you whap someone in the head with it, and they deserve it, are they really going to go tell the cops they tried to mug you.  And that you whapped em' in the head with a steel ball?  Just saying...

----------


## Rick

Nope. They WOULD say the were minding their own business when you tried to mug them and hit them for no reason. There would be tears of course, and proclamations of seeing double and needing an attorney....I mean ambulance.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Nope. They WOULD say the were minding their own business when you tried to mug them and hit them for no reason. There would be tears of course, and proclamations of seeing double and needing an attorney....I mean ambulance.



lol ya sad but true...

----------


## canid

that's a nice monkey-fist. i would call it a line shot and argue that it is a legitimate tool for arborism and other rope work.

----------


## paracordist

I'm a busy beaver; love this knot (monkeys fist). they look like a whole pile of pain sitting there LOL
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## TeToN

Beautiful work, can't wait to see the video! I've just got a new shipment of 550 I'd love to make one of those..

----------


## TeToN

oh, and in my state we can carry open or concealed without a permit.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I would prob put a .58 cal musket ball in the center of the Monkey Fist. We used to make MF's in the Navy to use as a starter rope for slinging moring lines. Bets were made to see who can be knocked off the bridge with a monkey fist leader rope LOL.

----------


## paracordist

i pity the fool who messes with me LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

It's Mr. P

----------


## paracordist

> It's Mr. P


 Lol I love it when a plan comes together

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

have you thought about putting 3-4 of those on a single handle for a Bola ?

----------


## JPGreco

Very nice work.  I used to use a monkey's fist arond a marble with a slip knot for my neckerchief tie in scouts.  It worked great and was really unique.

Your's do not look like fun to make though, especially with 8 wraps.  Thats a lot of line in there.

----------


## paracordist

> have you thought about putting 3-4 of those on a single handle for a Bola ?


 I just could not bear the thought of throwing it though!




> Very nice work.  I used to use a monkey's fist arond a marble with a slip knot for my neckerchief tie in scouts.  It worked great and was really unique.
> 
> Your's do not look like fun to make though, especially with 8 wraps.  Thats a lot of line in there.


 total 30'; after making this bunch I got it down pretty good, but still the monkeys fist has to be worked very slowly to get it right. thanks!

----------


## paracordist

obviously there was lots of heartburn over my original lanyard with the 1.5" ball. this approach is a little more subdued; each 3/4" monkeys fist is a fob for individual keys. Also shown in tan is one "fob" with a 1" monkeys fist. combined with a heavy carabiner the whole end weighs just over 12 ounces. This is my keychain, it was made with a 3 strand braid. the manrope knot looks a bit different but works the same way.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I'm sorry but I could never do one of those. I mean, just look at those Chevy keys. Didn't you make any with Fords?

----------


## paracordist

> I'm sorry but I could never do one of those. I mean, just look at those Chevy keys. Didn't you make any with Fords?


Lol u have good powers of observation

----------


## paracordist

just made one in red to match my wife's dinner dress and lipstick  :Wink:  she's a knockout!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

just though I'd share this foliage/black I made cuz it looks cool
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tall49er

Beautiful ropework- well done. I'm too lazy/old/tired/ all three to get to anything like this level. In the U.K. (where I live) you can be arrested and possibly imprisoned for carrying anything more aggressive than a tin-opener. Happy campers with swiss army knives beware. So I don't think I'll be swinging a self-defence lanyard down Epsom (home of the Derby) High street any time soon. Regards, tall49er.

----------


## Rick

> just made one in red to match my wife's dinner dress and lipstick  she's a knockout!


She will be swinging that thing!

@ Tall49er - The same is true in many locations here. The laws vary from state to state so you had better know what the rules are if you intend to travel with a weapon of any type.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> just made one in red to match my wife's dinner dress and lipstick  she's a knockout!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I was going to say wheres the pink one.lol
These are really cool.You should market them.
Bet they will do some damage!

----------


## your_comforting_company

I think I missed the part where you made the stop for the loop. Just noticed it. I wonder if you could interweave a decorative ringed section to serve the same purpose?

I really need to brush up on my knot names.. I can picture it but can't remember what it's called. CRS!!
Like the knots in a bell pull.

----------


## paracordist

great point; there are lots of 4 strand "stoppers" out there; thanks for the thought I'm gonna try that! 


> I think I missed the part where you made the stop for the loop. Just noticed it. I wonder if you could interweave a decorative ringed section to serve the same purpose?
> 
> I really need to brush up on my knot names.. I can picture it but can't remember what it's called. CRS!!
> Like the knots in a bell pull.

----------


## paracordist

I did this little segment of braid for just one reason - to test the stopper knot known as the Double Wall Knot (ABOK p. 117, knot #676) for use as a stopper in my self defense lanyard. "your_comforting_company" asked me above why I didn't so some sort of decorative knot stopper for the sliding loop on the lanyard. It was a "duh" moment for me; I should be using something nicer. So I made this little piece to see how the knot would work (its the ring-like knot) in the middle. I think its going to be perfect. thanks!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Now THAT is one to write home about!! Looks G O O D!!

I'm gonna try to find me one of those ball bearings and try to make me one. Thanks for doing this series!! Tried to give some rep but the system won't let me. Definately a good one!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Isn't there a ninja weapon similar to this?

----------


## paracordist

Here's the first one actually made with a decorative stopper - the double matthew walker knot. I like this knot; its solid and just a perfect 'bump in the road' to prevent loss of the loop through the manrope knot. This is also the first I braided spiral rather than diamond on the 4-strand round braid:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

above are two just finished next to each other with the double matthew walker stopper knot on the grey one, and the double wall knot on the tan one.

----------


## NCO

That is one nice and smooth rope work. BTW, I like the gray better, even though both are awesome.

----------


## paracordist

Made a series of "add on" monkeys fists. From large to small in red 1.5", 1" and 3/4" steel balls. These can be clipped to existing keychains, used for bolas etc. The black one is a 3/4" ball made entirely with gutted paracord. I did my best to keep the monkey fist "clean" looking, but gutted paracord is not the best for a monkeys fist! The final result is quite smaller than the red 3/4" one made with intact strands.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## shiftyer1

A few years back I tried and tried to make a monkeys fist,  I ended up finally makin a 3 strand after god knows how many tries.  Why do I have a feeling you've given me the desire to create the same headache?

----------


## crashdive123

> A few years back I tried and tried to make a monkeys fist,  I ended up finally makin a 3 strand after god knows how many tries.  Why do I have a feeling you've given me the desire to create the same headache?


Making a monkeys fist is simple.

Stand in front of its cage and make fun of it.

----------


## paracordist

> A few years back I tried and tried to make a monkeys fist,  I ended up finally makin a 3 strand after god knows how many tries.  Why do I have a feeling you've given me the desire to create the same headache?


 I want to experiment w/ bolas; so I'm makin some easy to add to the ends of cord to try different configurations. check out this guy's blog for great ideas on tying these

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_JEie8lPwjW...y%27s_fist.JPG




> Making a monkeys fist is simple.
> 
> Stand in front of its cage and make fun of it.


 that'll do it!

----------


## Rick

> Stand in front of its cage and make fun of it.


Every time I tried that at the zoo I wound up covered with monkey schlit, monkey pizz or both. They really don't play fair.

----------


## crashdive123

You were standing too close.  The trick is to put some unsuspecting tourist between you and the monkey.

----------


## Rick

Sadly, I WAS the tourist.

----------


## paracordist

> Sadly, I WAS the tourist.


I'll have to remember this conversation next trip to the zoo!

----------


## Rick

Monkeys do monkey with poo they do. They often do then laugh at you. Little monkeys do and big monkeys, too. I swear they do and that's no poo.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't be the tourist.

----------


## Rick

I've seen the sights as it were. I view them from much further back now. Llamas are in the same ball park. Fuzzy butted spittin' machines is all they are.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like they went to the same manners school as camels.

----------


## Rick

Llamas have a really cool name, though. Llama glama. Now you have to admit, when it comes to Latin names Llama glama is right up there as cool. I'll bet a lot of hoofs went up when they passed that name out. And we got stuck with Homo sapien. We must have been in the bathroom when all the good names were passed out.

----------


## Rick

Even cows got a great name. Bos primigenius.

----------


## paracordist

Steel saints rockin their lanyards! Thanks to Big Al from Birmingham for the idea, and the pics!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

I'm calling this the "door knocker"; 3/4" steel bearing, gutted paracord, 12" lanyard (4 strand round braid); attached to key ring via snake knot. Similar to black one I posted a bit ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

This is a version of the Steel Saints Lanyard, revised for a 1" steel ball insert (vs. the 1.5" ball). I've made this for the sensei of a martial arts academy in Texas, and I'm working on some non-adjustable versions for his students. The difference and size and weight between the 1" and 1.5" steel balls is substantial. Swinging the smaller ball just does not feel right, sort of like swinging a golf club with a low swing weight. As in golf club design, the feel can be adjusted to preference by adding weight to the club head, or reducing the weight of the shaft. Also, with the smaller monkeys fist, I don't want huge knots, throwing off the aesthetic balance of the piece. For these reasons, I've made the following refinements to the design of the Texas Saints Martial Arts Lanyard:

1. The braid is made thinner to reduce weight and wind resistance by incorporating the second color (black) as a gutted strand of paracord.
2. The manrope knot is done with two rather than three passes (also using the gutted paracord)

I hope to try this on a water jug pinata soon to see the difference.

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Kevin.....your shirt is inside out.

----------


## Rick

And Big Al appears to be printing. Okay....showing.

----------


## Rick

Okay, okay.....you did nice job on the head banger. Sheeeeesh. Whiny, whiny, whiny.

----------


## BENESSE

> This is a version of the Steel Saints Lanyard, revised for a 1" steel ball insert (vs. the 1.5" ball). I've made this for the sensei of a martial arts academy in Texas.
> 
> 1. The braid is made thinner to reduce weight and wind resistance by incorporating the second color (black) as a gutted strand of paracord.
> 2. The manrope knot is done with two rather than three passes (also using the gutted paracord)
> 
> I hope to try this on a water jug pinata soon to see the difference.
> 
>  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Really neat, paracordist.
Is there a video on the proper way it's used? I imagine it could be pretty effective just smacking someone upside the head unexpectedly but that's probably not what the sensei had in mind.

----------


## crashdive123

> Really neat, paracordist.
> Is there a video on the proper way it's used? I imagine it could be pretty effective just smacking someone upside the head unexpectedly but that's probably not what the sensei had in mind.


Here ya go B.  The Paracordist in action.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kevingg2.../0/ZKIEteiyeFM

----------


## paracordist

> Really neat, paracordist.
> Is there a video on the proper way it's used? I imagine it could be pretty effective just smacking someone upside the head unexpectedly but that's probably not what the sensei had in mind.


he'll be teaching with it as a manriki gusari (spell?) martial arts weapon. he's going to offer it to students as a class and do demonstrations with it. I hope I can get some video, I'd like to learn too!

----------


## paracordist

Here is the student version, not adjustable. Same overall length and 1" ball hitting a 1 gallon jug of water. Picture is in the video. Compare to the impact of the 1.5" ball!

&#x202a;Paracordist's: Texas Saints Martial Arts Self Defense Monkey's Fist Lanyard&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## paracordist

This is the student version of what will officially be named the "TKMA Self Defense Lanyard". It has all the design details of the adjustable gold/black from a few posts ago, except it is not adjustable. These have been designed at the request of the general manager and lead instructor of the Texins Karate Martial Arts school (in Texas of course). I'm excited because they will become part of a weapons training course specific to this item! Students will have this version, and instructors will have the adjustable lanyard style versions. They will send me some videos of these being used in demos down the road, I can't wait. :Cool: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BellevueHillbilly

> Here's the first one actually made with a decorative stopper - the double matthew walker knot. I like this knot; its solid and just a perfect 'bump in the road' to prevent loss of the loop through the manrope knot. This is also the first I braided spiral rather than diamond on the 4-strand round braid:
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


How much is this from your website? I really want to learn how to make this myself but from the deals I saw on your website I think I could just order one of these  :Smile:  I have confidence I can eventually figure out the knots, but I want to know where in the heck you get your bearing balls... they are apparently not easy to get cheaply...

----------


## crashdive123

Questions about selling items and websites belonging to others are probably best handled via private message (since he can't respond via public post without violating forum rules).  He does make nice stuff!

----------


## paracordist

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

TKMA, fixed length black and gold. I'm open to any questions about "how to", but thats it, as crash reminded. Thanks however for your kind comments. If you want to know where I buy stuff just ask in private.

----------


## MiddleWolf

If you're thinking of using one of those as an actual key fob, don't put your ignition key on it.  Back when I was locksmithing the famous brass jailer's key rings were popular with women as they could slip them over their wrists like a bracelet.  But the weight of the ring (like the ball) caused the key to keep torquing in the ignition as it swung back and forth while driving.  We made a lot of money replacing ignitions until the fad died out.  And they were a lot cheaper and easier to replace then now.

----------


## SemperFi

I need something to just throw in the center consoles of my trucks , just so I know its there and available , I may get a bracelet, but I dont normally wear watches or bracelets

----------


## Rick

What are you wanting to use it for? Spare cord, self defense?

----------


## paracordist

Thx for tip middle!!

----------


## Wingman

Sweet looking rigs!

----------

